# How much do you rabbits weigh?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I just wondered out of curiosity how much people's rabbits weigh and their ages?

Everybody thinks Stan is huge but i cant see him growing and getting a bit worried that he may be too skinny although he never stops eating! lol


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a BG doe called ebony. She's 5 months old and weighs just over 6lbs. I thought that was quite big but then I went and visited a friend who has got conti's and she looked so tiny when I got back!! My other rabbit is a lop and only weighs 4lbs!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Errrrr, I really have no idea! He was born in January so is about 6 months old. He is off to the vets on Thursday so I will have to ask, he looks fat but its all fur, he is quite skinny undernieth it all


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Havent got an aga-do?
Normi looked thinner when he had lost his baby coat because he was dead fluffy and made him look rounder - now he looks leaner! He gets plenty to eat though! x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffys almost 3 and weighs about 1.8kg about 4lb i think, shes much smaller than stan


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

i have no idea lmao!
what breed is stan? hes gorgeous


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Stan is a continental giant. He is 24 weeks and was weighed at the vets today at being 5.2 kilo which is 11./4 lbs, but im not sure if this is an ideal weight for a conti at this age so was just wondering! x


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Stan is a continental giant. He is 24 weeks and was weighed at the vets today at being 5.2 kilo which is 11./4 lbs, but im not sure if this is an ideal weight for a conti at this age so was just wondering! x


oh my ive never seen a young conti before! Especially with his colouring, our college contis are agoutis 
i want one


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW!! That's huge!! He's about the same age as my ebony aswell an weighs nearly twica as much as her! He's gonna be a big boy! He is totally gorgeous though, I didn't realise there was that much of a difference between british n conti's!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Rachh said:


> oh my ive never seen a young conti before! Especially with his colouring, our college contis are agoutis
> i want one


Ha ha yeah and i want more and more they are addictive believe me!! Stan is a blue conti but i would like a steel one next! Dave on my signature is was also a conti and he was lovely too! 

Kelly - Contis are bigger buns than british giants, contis are the biggest breed of rabbits, but i have seen a few huge british giants that are bigger than contis! And if they are anything like contis then they dont stop growing til about 2 year old, but i dont think there is that much difference between them! 

Have you got any pics of Ebony? x


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Ha ha yeah and i want more and more they are addictive believe me!! Stan is a blue conti but i would like a steel one next! Dave on my signature is was also a conti and he was lovely too!
> 
> Kelly - Contis are bigger buns than british giants, contis are the biggest breed of rabbits, but i have seen a few huge british giants that are bigger than contis! And if they are anything like contis then they dont stop growing til about 2 year old, but i dont think there is that much difference between them!
> 
> Have you got any pics of Ebony? x


im in love


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

I got loads of pics but I use the internet on my phone and it won't let me up load them. I have got some on photo bucket though, I think iv posted the link below. Let me know if it don't work n I'll try something else x

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

kelly-m-e said:


> WOW!! That's huge!! He's about the same age as my ebony aswell an weighs nearly twica as much as her! He's gonna be a big boy! He is totally gorgeous though, I didn't realise there was that much of a difference between british n conti's!


Oh wow is that Ebony on your profile page? She looks a srunner? Please post some more pics of her!! She looks a lot bigger than what you say though!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

kelly-m-e said:


> I got loads of pics but I use the internet on my phone and it won't let me up load them. I have got some on photo bucket though, I think iv posted the link below. Let me know if it don't work n I'll try something else x
> 
> Mobile Photobucket


Yep seen them now and i want her to come and live with Stan!! 

I love the last pic of her lying flat out ha ha!! 

Shes lovely, we need to stop looking at pics of them its bad for our heath!!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep that's ebby, she is beautiful and very cheeky!! Iv got about 5 photos on photobucket on that last link if it works! Just weighed her again and she's 8.lb 4oz . So gained about 2lbs in 3 weeks. X


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

kelly-m-e said:


> Yep that's ebby, she is beautiful and very cheeky!! Iv got about 5 photos on photobucket on that last link if it works! Just weighed her again and she's 8.lb 4oz . So gained about 2lbs in 3 weeks. X


How do you manage to weigh her? Stan would be all over the place hes so hyper lol! 

I seen the photos they are lovely! xx


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Hehehe

I take the scales into her shed, weigh myself and then weigh myself holding ebby. Then the difference is how much ebby weighs! Lol. Its ok if you can pick them up! Ebby loves her snuggles so she's ok!! 

The lady who I mentioned earlier with the conti's has also got a black male british giant, so hopefully when she's old enough. She'll have a litter of babies cuz the woman said she looks brill and has a great temperament for a giant x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

kelly-m-e said:


> Hehehe
> 
> I take the scales into her shed, weigh myself and then weigh myself holding ebby. Then the difference is how much ebby weighs! Lol. Its ok if you can pick them up! Ebby loves her snuggles so she's ok!!
> 
> The lady who I mentioned earlier with the conti's has also got a black male british giant, so hopefully when she's old enough. She'll have a litter of babies cuz the woman said she looks brill and has a great temperament for a giant x


Oh i never thought of that! Good idea!!

Oh thats good! I bet they would be gorgeous!

Here is a video of Stan aged 16 weeks at the time i think!

V270509_1917.flv video by kellyrich_02 - Photobucket


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

lol i love that video hes adorable!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Norbert weighed 2.5kgs last time he was wieghed 

I'm hoping he has lost about a kilo.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

aww that video is sooo sweet!! ebony runs and jumps on your lap! shes so cheeky! iv got a garden chair in her shed and she sits on it to look out the window! he looks about the same size as ebony is now, but its hard to tell.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

not a clue but i want to get them weighed but i know mid is a lump & half lol i dread to think how much she weighs!!! i do know her sister weighs in at 23lb which in my opinion is just over weight for a french lop!!!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thelma weighs 5.8kg and Louise is 5.5kg but that was 3 months ago and im sure they've got bigger...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My new zealands at last weigh in weighed a stone each which is 14lbs or 6.4kg. They should be fully grown! Rascal is a bit of a porker, but I cant remember what he weighed now.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

love the video and the shoes!! he really does look massive


----------

